# Still living with uncontrolled IBS-D



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

My IBS-D started late one night out of nowhere. I awoke with severe abdominal pain, constant bathroom use, and vomiting. I was rushed to the hospital and they didn't know what was going on. They gave me pain medicine, IV fluids, then sent me home. The first doctor that I went to did the usual tests; CT scan, Colonoscopy, Endoscopy, and ect. The answer I was givin was this; "It's all in your head." Then I was also told that I needed to lose weight. (How can you lose weight if the only time you can get out of bed is to drag yourself to the bathroom???, not that 145 is really that bad being 5'4") Things kept getting worse. I was put on an anti depresent and I did see a psychologist. None of this helped of course. Finally my mother got me into another doctor. After redoing all the test, nothing showed up. She told me that I have IBS w/diarreah. For the next couple years we tried different medicines, diets, ect. Nothing helped. The only good thing that came out of this was her advice that I take Imodium everyday. This helped to an extent. The worst thing that came out of it was the FIBER diet! The worst pain, and the most use of the bathroom I've ever had. My high school had passed a no tolerence rule. My mother and I were called in for a meeting. Pretty much I was told that I'd have to come to school no matter what with no more sick days or they were going to exspell me! (I had a doctors note for almost every day I was out.) Now at 26 yrs old things are still the same if not a little worse. Over the years I have learned that it's simply UNPREDICTABLE!!! I have lost count of how many of the same test I have done over and over. I don't dare going anywhere unless I know there will be a bathroom somewhere, or that I can go when I HAVE TOO. Some days I have slight pain others I can barely function. Another important thing that I have learned is that STRESS is a good factor of a sudden attack, for me! There are only 3 things that HELP, not cure or constant relief; 1)Imodium 2)Bentyl (muscle spasm medication), 3)Perscription Pain Medication (when absolutely needed). The worst thing of all is that it is very constricting of my life. Early mornings are bad, evenings are bad, and anywhere inbetween can become bad in a split second. I'm still trying to find a way to manage my IBS-D. I feel deeply for anyone that has this condition. It's life altering to many and is extremely embarrasing to tell other people. Family, friends, and most people inbetween including most doctors don't understand,even when you tell them in detail whats going on. A lot of people have told me that it's all in my head. I know that it's not. I spent the first ten yrs of my life in and out of the hospital for another condition that was fixed and cured. I don't want to be sick. I want it to go away, or at least be bearable. Neither seems like it'll ever happen. It's part of my life and I deal with it the best I can ONE DAY AT A TIME.By: aradenheimer84


----------

